# Best Shin Guards for XC Riding???



## promtber (Aug 23, 2004)

My wife bruises allot and I thought a good set of shin guard would help. What is the best pair for protection that breaths allot and wont be too hot. She would like to get a set that protects her shins and calves. Thanks


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

I use the Dainese FR knee/shin guards. Another idea would be the 661 veggi wraps and if she wanted to attach them to knee guards you can velcro them together.


----------



## Mtnz2Sea (Dec 13, 2004)

*soccer shin guards*

I first used soccer shin guards that protected my ankle too. Then I moved up to 661 knee and shin guard. I put ointment on my legs prior to placement to avoid a heat rash. Hope it works for you.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I like my Fox 911 knee/shin guards so much I ordered a set for my friend jenny for her birthday present. They don't slide around, they don't itch, and they don't cook my legs.


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

I had the 661 veggie wraps and have recently decided to buy something else. I found the veggies good but paired with the shin gueards I imagine they would be hot and I also found them uncomfortable (rubbing or irritating behind the knee) and that's only 1-2hr rides.

I ordered a set of Troy Lee elbow guards yesterday and see how they fit, then I'm thinking aobut the Fox Launch Pad knee/shin gueards, look the goods and have cross over straps which are said to stop them from slippage better than others. Troy Lee combat knee / shin guards don't seem to look as good - but hey it's about functionality!

So bring on the recommendations as I'm interested as well.

Just wanted to add: If the veggie wrap didn't have the cut out behind the knee then I reckon they would have been good (but still doesn't give you shin protection as well unless you buy the shinnies seperate & velcro them on).


----------



## G-VegasMTBiker (Apr 15, 2006)

661 4x4's


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

G-VegasMTBiker said:


> 661 4x4's


Those are just about the WORST pads ever. They itch, they shift around a lot, and they COOK you. They're also a biatch to take off / put on.


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

My LBS (albeit I only do online orders as they aren't local) recommended me the Fox Ventillator for knee/shin protection that is good for just trail riding/xc (as the knee part doesn't attatch or someting so supposedly pedal better) and their second choice offering more protection is the Fox Launch Pad - they say that it's lighter & more ventillated then the Race Face / Roach which seems to be more designed for Canadian cold weather (The roaches have had heaps of good reviews though and stitching issues supposedly fixed for 06).

Must say I don't like the sound of the Fox Ventillator, so I'm thinking between the Roach Rally FR (now also known as Race Face) and Fox Ventillator. I can't try any on so it's hard to judge wether they would be a bit "overboard" for xc riding. But then my knees matter to mee, and the shins well that's painful and takes just as long to heal.

If she's after just a shin guard, then any shing guard would probably be find - as it's the knee that does all the moving.

Fox make this: which may be good if you already have knee guards you like.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

My wife likes these. I don't believe they are supposed to, but my wifes legs are so slender that they wrap around her upper calves.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

Antonio's 661's in that pic are some of the best pads I've tried. 
As far as the veggie wraps go...Who's putting them _under _shin guards? I don't think they are supposed to go under anything...


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

Any other suggestions my wife wants some of these as well...


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 24, 2010)

I use both the Fox Pro Launch knee/shin and elbow guards and they're great. They're so comfortable, I forget I'm wearing them and they have saved me time and again.


----------



## Bonkbonk (Apr 20, 2008)

Order several kinds during a free shipping promo, try them on, RIDE (get out the trainer) for a dew minutes then decide. Get the elbow pads while you are at it.


----------



## Bonkbonk (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh, them send back the ones she does not like- ask others if they would like to try them before you send them back though- someone else may want them.


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

As a short woman (5'3) I've found my Lizard skins can rub the skin on the back of my leg above my knee raw, and has even removed skin. This is something to consider if she is shorter, some guards do come in sizes. I've not settled on a replacement just yet but am actively looking.


----------



## subspd (Jan 24, 2007)

She is 5,10. But she has sensitive skin and can get a heat rash easy. So I'm trying to find something that won't irritate her skin.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm 5'7 and I've just ordered these. I've been looking for a long time and I think the g-forms will work for me. I'll let you know how they feel. I rarely wear shin/knee pads because I cannot tolerate straps of any kind behind my knees either, at least not while pedaling. I have tried & rejected many, tho my old Roach combo shin/knee armor is still fine at bike parks and they make me look like a Stormtrooper! But my new sixsixone Evo lite knee pads are far more comfy and should pair well with the above g-form shin guards. Like I said I prefer no armor or guards and I rarely fall, but months back I crashed my shin on a rock and suffered a bone contusion. No biggie? That's what I thought. The massive bruise provided weeks of free entertainment for my co-workers and the pain was severe at first but it didn't slow me down much. HOWEVER.. eventually I needed expensive sclerotherapy to stop the complex mat of venous overgrowth that was triggered by deep tissue injury. I had caused more damage than I realized. I therefore concede the utility of xc knee/shin guards. My next trick will be remembering to wear them.

DIana


----------

